# Medical Insurance for Diabetics



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hi

My husband and I are planning to come to Sao Martinho do Porto on the Silver Coast from the beginning of October for 6 months to see whether we would like to settle in Portugal. I have Diabetes and would like to know if anyone has found a company that will provide medical insurance for the likes of me. Will really appreciate help with this - thanks.


----------



## beverleyp (May 26, 2009)

Hi - thank you for taking the trouble to reply. Sorry - I don't think I made myself clear. My query relates to not the initial 6 months or a year when my EHIC card will cover me but following that period should we decide to settle in Portugal.

Thanks again.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

beverleyp said:


> Hi - thank you for taking the trouble to reply. Sorry - I don't think I made myself clear. My query relates to not the initial 6 months or a year when my EHIC card will cover me but following that period should we decide to settle in Portugal.
> 
> Thanks again.


beverley I would think it will be like any other EU country. The initial EHIC will cover you until you get your residency at which time you should be entitled to exactly the same treatment as any Portugese citizen. This applies in Cyprus as it is in the EU now and I am sure it is the same in all EU countries.

Veronica


----------

